# Converting large brooding house



## thepoleys (Aug 18, 2012)

I am converting a large brooding house that was given to me into a coop for laying hens (this is my first coop), so my question is the placement of boxes, how high of the ground? And what is the purpose the placing them off the ground if any?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you have a pic? Nest boxes only need to be about 18 inches off the ground. Some people go higher, some lower. I think it really all depends if you want to just reach in and grab the egg or if you feel like bending down.


----------



## thepoleys (Aug 18, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Do you have a pic? Nest boxes only need to be about 18 inches off the ground. Some people go higher, some lower. I think it really all depends if you want to just reach in and grab the egg or if you feel like bending down.


No pics yet should maybe later today or tomorrow, the people I got it from hadn't used it in years so it was a hornet/wasp brooding house!! So I have to wait for the treatment I used for them to dissipate before working on the inside. Is there anything with the hight that the chickens prefer?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Not really...but make sure they are not level with or higher than the roosts. Chickens like to roost at the highest point and if that is the nest boxes, that is where they will camp out at night. Not a good idea.


----------



## thepoleys (Aug 18, 2012)

Bee said:


> Not really...but make sure they are not level with or higher than the roosts. Chickens like to roost at the highest point and if that is the nest boxes, that is where they will camp out at night. Not a good idea.


Ok thanks for all the info


----------

